# Replacing lights for Germany driving - permanent residence



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, I bought a 2003 AUDI TT Quattro V6 3.2 earlier this year. Lovely car, love driving it, loathe to sell. Am moving to Germany in October and have been told need to change lights - stickers/flat beam is illegal for those classed as permanent residents.

Went to Audi Bedford. Quoted £869 per light and also rear fog to be switched to left, Plus ECUs for over £3200 including labour. This is not a financially viable option and is about 50% of the value of the car! If I cant solve the problem Ill have to sell or off road it for 2 years or so.

Have been looking on german ebay - although a surprising amount of lights from RHD cars on there - useless to me. Part number is 8N0 941 003 BM / 8N0 941 004 BM.

Do I really need an ECU as well as headlights ? 
I intend extending wire from RH rear fog to LH replacing reverse light and putting tinted sticker on. Any issues foreseen? (German and UK law both allow double rear fog lights and no reverse light is still MOT passable in UK).
Can this model of light from 2003 be switched L-R with VAGCOM/similar? Flat beam illegal - need to have right flare as per
Image attached.









All advice greatfully received. Many thanks.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Would think it would be cheaper to be done in Germany.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You might want to check under the bonnet. You might be lucky. My mark 1 TT roadster had a lever which adjusted from LHD to RHD beam pattern.


----------



## ninja147 (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought you could just move the lever next to the lights in the engine compartment to adjust for driving on the right?

Owners manual (page 189-191) says to move the lever down for on the right and up for on the left.

Or is there something else I missed?


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

Im in the Forces - and will be very busy on arrival. Wont have time to do a light change in Germany within the 30 day legal time period so must do it in UK (and drive to Eurotunnel in daytime)- and I have access to cheap mechanic (comparatively).

I am looking for a resource/help here to identify which parts are compatible with car eg the BM or BD/AG/AL etc on end of parts serial number 8N0 941 003 BM

The lever produces flat beam - Illegal for permanent residents.

Please help !

Thanks.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

> Im in the Forces - and will be very busy on arrival


Out getting pissed..... 

Been there seen it and done it mate, 3 years RAF Bruggen, which is now Javelin Barracks..... Enjoy it.

I am sure most BFPO cars in my time had the stickers. Ahh see it changed in 2008

What about

http://www.headlamp-shop.com/british-forces-germany/

http://www.rogersheadlights.com/epages/ ... 461&Page=2


----------



## ashmo (Apr 23, 2012)

If it was me I would just leave it mate its not like your going to get pulled over and say your light is too high or something :lol:


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ill be busy preparing to deploy not get on the piss.

I need to comply with Army regulations - there is the equivalent of MOT which they test the light to make sure it is continental - no certificate means no driving or face disciplinary action. Also means cannot register vehicle or get fuel coupons.

Therefore I need to change lights. Im happy enough with tail fog but headlights are tricky.

Does anyone have a parts list - I need 8N0 941 003 BM and 8N0 941 004 BM or an earlier model or something which will fit a 2003 model (12pin?) and throw the light right not left.

Does the ECU need changed too ?

Help gratefully received.


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it possible to fit Halogen lights to replace the Xenons - I dont mind doing this for two years and can buy the lights at a third the cost of LHD xenons.

Any ideas if the pins fit - is it a straight swap ?


----------



## graham100 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think there is an easy solution to this. On the Xenon headlamp unit there is a small tag (difficult to reach but definitely there). If you move this from its current position to its alternate position it will change the dipping over to the other side. I did this on my previous TT when I used to go on holiday to Europe and my current Porsche has a very similar arrangement


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

graham100 said:



> I think there is an easy solution to this. On the Xenon headlamp unit there is a small tag (difficult to reach but definitely there). If you move this from its current position to its alternate position it will change the dipping over to the other side. I did this on my previous TT when I used to go on holiday to Europe and my current Porsche has a very similar arrangement


Hi,,RHK308 already knows that "The lever" produces flat beam - Illegal for permanent residents.

Hoggy.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

graham100 said:


> I think there is an easy solution to this. On the Xenon headlamp unit there is a small tag (difficult to reach but definitely there). If you move this from its current position to its alternate position it will change the dipping over to the other side. I did this on my previous TT when I used to go on holiday to Europe and my current Porsche has a very similar arrangement


The lever will only give a flat beam which the OP has already said is no use for permanent residents. I would have thought it should be possible to just buy a set of 2nd hand LHD xenons and swap the complete units over. Can't see why there would be any need to swap the ECU as you will already have the self leveling from the RHD xenons.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Hoggy, you beat me to it. Must type faster


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

lots of LHD TT lights for sale on Ebay here in the US, only $200 USD... what's that about 150 British Pounds.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Pair of new Audi TT LHD headlights @ £469.88 see here > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-AUDI-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item562ce389e5

If you search eBay europe you may find them cheaper.

Why do you need to change the ECU?


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

missile said:


> Pair of new Audi TT LHD headlights @ £469.88 see here > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-AUDI-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item562ce389e5
> 
> If you search eBay europe you may find them cheaper.
> 
> Why do you need to change the ECU?


Im hoping I dont need new ECU. However thats what Bedford Audi said in the hope of me spending £3200 all in. They can get stretched - Id rather off road the car and walk to Germany.

Can current 8N0 941 003 BD/8N0 941 004 BD lights be adjusted with VAGCOM/VCS to move beam to the right (not just lower it) ?

Or Dayline/dLite/FX Automotive pimp headlights an option - number of pins in connector ?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

As you are Bedford area call the TTshop in Kempston and ask them.

http://www.thettshop.com/

Might be cheaper and they may know.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Its not just a case of moving the beam to the right. There is a physical shield inside the lamp that give the required beam pattern. The tourist lever just slides another piece of the shield down to cover the open part which gives the kick up on the left for RHD cars.


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in the Army and took my TT over last November. Hopefully I can give you some help. Firstly, you have 45 days to get your car BFG tested not 30 (recent change). I had Xenons fitted and swapped them for Halogens as a direct replacement and had no problems. The changing of the ECU is a load of crap, so no need to worry about that. I got my lights from the Sixth Sense newspaper for 100 euros (£90) for front and back lights. Don't rush into buying them unless you get a good deal. German ebay has loads to choose from. Its a personal choice, Xenons for quality or a cheaper alternative that does the same for a fraction of the cost (I chose cheap). I fitted german rear lights (loads available) and just re-routed the wiring from one side of the car to the other. Do not fall into the trap like many do in Germany and that is fitting a cheap after market fog light into your bumper. It looks proper tacky and just ruins the car. Switching over the lights will definatley not work for the BFG test.

If I can help out in anyway let me know. I get back from holiday in 5 days so can look about for you. When you due to move and where to?


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

stavnshell said:


> I'm in the Army and took my TT over last November. Hopefully I can give you some help. Firstly, you have 45 days to get your car BFG tested not 30 (recent change). I had Xenons fitted and swapped them for Halogens as a direct replacement and had no problems. The changing of the ECU is a load of crap, so no need to worry about that. I got my lights from the Sixth Sense newspaper for 100 euros (£90) for front and back lights. Don't rush into buying them unless you get a good deal. German ebay has loads to choose from. Its a personal choice, Xenons for quality or a cheaper alternative that does the same for a fraction of the cost (I chose cheap). I fitted german rear lights (loads available) and just re-routed the wiring from one side of the car to the other. Do not fall into the trap like many do in Germany and that is fitting a cheap after market fog light into your bumper. It looks proper tacky and just ruins the car. Switching over the lights will definatley not work for the BFG test.
> 
> If I can help out in anyway let me know. I get back from holiday in 5 days so can look about for you. When you due to move and where to?


That would be fantastic help. Moving to Elmpt in mid to late October. Car is 2003 3.2 V6 - factory fitted xenons.

I am definitely all about saving money so Halogens good enough for me - funnily enough all the dealers say its not possible - headlamp.com want 1300euros ! Roger headlights wants 800 euros. I was going to buy FX Automotive / dayline / other pimp lights IF I thought they could fit rather than exorbitant cost of OEM, but if you could source a set that would be fantastic. I had intended getting a cable extension to left hand side from rear right fog and just replacing bulb in the slot for reverse light and putting red film over clear lens. However, if I can source some tail lights cheaply Ill just swap the units out - I dont think thats a hard job at all.

I really appreciate the help. Ill PM a private email.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Sister needed this on her beetle when she was out there..

I did a bodge Job... easy way is take the headlights out.. you'll only need one Europe one, the one with the fog light in the UK.. (i have both sides clear on my TT) then look at the back of the light.. with a electrical meter work out which switches for FOG, and on the opposite side which one switches of Reverse.. Then cut those wires. and run a new wire to the cut wire on the opposite side, and a new wire from that side back.. Then get a Red LED fog light.. Proplem solved. you can quickly swap them back when your in UK too...

also if the car has standard xeons you can change them on the light for left hand drive.. you don't need stickers of anything...
so in total that'll cost you about £1 In Cable and connectors.. and as for ECU they are lying to you...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Knew i'd find it somewhere..

this is a how to for switching the Xeons to Europe.. it's a little lever..

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changinglights/changinglights.htm

hope that helps


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> graham100 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is an easy solution to this. On the Xenon headlamp unit there is a small tag (difficult to reach but definitely there). If you move this from its current position to its alternate position it will change the dipping over to the other side. I did this on my previous TT when I used to go on holiday to Europe and my current Porsche has a very similar arrangement
> ...


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

You could always do an international eBay search on the UK site. It will give you prices of shipping to the UK, and only show listings from other countries that will ship to the UK.


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Knew i'd find it somewhere..
> 
> this is a how to for switching the Xeons to Europe.. it's a little lever..
> 
> ...


Tony, this is illegal for those registering their car in Germany. It won't pass a roadworthy test by doing this buddy.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah right... surly it's easier to bring it back here once a year for a MOT and have the car registered here? Perhaps it's differen't if you have milatry plates, maybe you can get away with flat beams ect.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Tony, if it's anything like when I was there, he will need it registering in country for the tax free fuel benefits.. We used to use neat Vodka in the screen wash bottle as it was cheaper to buy than screen wash 

Have you thought of advertising for anyone returning or having returned from Germany for their lights?

Have fun at Flugplatz Elmpt..


----------



## RHK308 (Aug 18, 2012)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Ah right... surly it's easier to bring it back here once a year for a MOT and have the car registered here? Perhaps it's differen't if you have milatry plates, maybe you can get away with flat beams ect.


Nope definitely not as it is a) too hard to get back from Afghanistan and b) when in Germany will DEFINITELY need to get reduced tax fuel tokens. The V6 3.2 is rather thirsty. And you CANNOT get away with flat beams either for BFG or for German mot equivalent. Oh and you need a reverse light in Germany too unlike UK MOT.



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Sister needed this on her beetle when she was out there..
> 
> I did a bodge Job... easy way is take the headlights out.. you'll only need one Europe one, the one with the fog light in the UK.. (i have both sides clear on my TT) then look at the back of the light.. with a electrical meter work out which switches for FOG, and on the opposite side which one switches of Reverse.. Then cut those wires. and run a new wire to the cut wire on the opposite side, and a new wire from that side back.. Then get a Red LED fog light.. Proplem solved. you can quickly swap them back when your in UK too...
> 
> ...


I will buy aftermarket pimp headlights lights if I cannot source any from BFG returnees - dectane/JOM DRL/FX Automotive after Venomsport assured me halogen is same connection as xenon...well it will work anyway. TTShop also said they have downgraded customers xenon to halogen temporarily while waiting for a part.

I was going to do exactly as suggested on rearlights by extending cables from R to L and L to R. The aftermarket lights wont look as good but it will be for 2-2.5 years and Ill be able to sell when leaving and Ill still have UK lights to put back in. One of the brands of aftermarket has true dual LHD/RHD apparently - ie not flat beam.

There seem to be a LOT of RHD lights on Ebay.de so Im presuming they are returnees to Germany/poland trying to offload, but the parts are definitely for driving on left as per arrow indication and audi main dealer check.

Ive learnt a lot in last few days... with the main one being how good Audi main dealers are at trying to rob people blind and give erroneous information at expense of customer. It has put me off ever buying a new Audi.

@stavnshell: If you are still willing to look around that would be great. Ive checked bfgbay but it seems only 8J TTs on there for headlights. thanks


----------



## Ismael2312 (4 mo ago)

If you have a permanent residence in Germany, you will need to replace your headlights and taillights to meet the specifications for German vehicles. Additionally, you may need to get a police clearance certificate from your local police station


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Ismael2312 said:


> If you have a permanent residence in Germany, you will need to replace your headlights and taillights to meet the specifications for German vehicles.


He did say that in the first post 10-years ago...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ismael2312 said:


> If you have a permanent residence in Germany, you will need to replace your headlights and taillights to meet the specifications for German vehicles.


Hi, 1st post resurrecting old posts again 
Hoggy.


----------

